# Union & Capita



## TeQ

I have always wondered, are like Union and Capita like brother companys? beacuse almost everyone who rides Capita has union bindings, and other way around. And u can see the packages and so also. Can someone explain this? I have googled it but didnt find anything.


----------



## Parkerross

Yes. C3 Owns CAPITA, UNION and COAL


----------



## UVMboarder

Ya Capita, Union, and Coal are all part of C3.


----------



## Parkerross

https://www.c3-shop.com


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Parkerross said:


> Yes. C3 Owns CAPITA, UNION and COAL


Not really. 

Union, Capita, Coal and C3 are all separate and independent businesses that share mostly the same ownership group.

Union HQ is in Italy. Capita HQ is in Austria at the Mothership. Coal is in Seattle, and C3 is the distribution business for the 3 brands for USA.


----------



## F1EA

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Not really.
> 
> Union, Capita, Coal and C3 are all separate and independent businesses that share mostly the same ownership group.
> 
> Union HQ is in Italy. Capita HQ is in Austria at the Mothership. Coal is in Seattle, and C3 is the distribution business for the 3 brands for USA.


So what is it then... cousins?

Anways... wow Italy; must be awesome to work at Union then. Good coffee, good cafeteria food 

I've had Capita boards... great stuff. Will buy again.
Never owned Union bindings but I've been eyeing the new Atlas since they came out, just for the sake of trying different stuff...


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

F1EA said:


> So what is it then... cousins?
> 
> Anways... wow Italy; must be awesome to work at Union then. Good coffee, good cafeteria food
> 
> I've had Capita boards... great stuff. Will buy again.
> Never owned Union bindings but I've been eyeing the new Atlas since they came out, just for the sake of trying different stuff...


Yeah the food court food in Italy is so good. Cheap too. 

If you are ever coming thru Seattle, hit me up and I'll set up a tour for you.


----------



## Argo

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Yeah the food court food in Italy is so good. Cheap too.
> 
> If you are ever coming thru Seattle, hit me up and I'll set up a tour for you.


You back in Seattle again? Give up on CO small town living?


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Argo said:


> You back in Seattle again? Give up on CO small town living?


Nope, still down here.


----------

